# Which first? Bubble Counter or Check Valve



## Simon D (11 Dec 2008)

Should the check valve be before the bubble counteror after? I fitted mine as per aquaticmagic's pic:  




Problem: some water has got into the check valve and every bubble that goes through the valve pushes the valve up (as it nearly floats) and makes a noise as it clicks back down.

If I was to change them round and have the CV before the BC would that work better and quieter? What the usual order?

I don't want to "just try it" as the connections are pretty damned tight and will need warming to release them. Plus, it took me a long time to get this setup going without breaking the delicate looking glass.

No doubt, this is a text book question that you all know the answer to! (Just me then?)

Many thanks in advance of your many responces


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Dec 2008)

I should be the other way around or the water from the bubble counter can get back down the line to the regulator.

My valve also has water in it.  No problem with it.  The fact that bubbles are pushing the valve up and you can hear it is sealing against the glass says to me it is working.

Ac


----------



## Behold (11 Dec 2008)

It should be Check valve before the BC so water is not sucked in to the reg


----------



## Simon D (12 Dec 2008)

Thanks Andy and Behold.

I thought it was wrong and yes I understand that the water could get back to the reg and more importantly the solinoid so will have to go through the motions of reversing my setup! Oh well, all a learning curve.

Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Dec 2008)

I dont think it really matters in terms of the why it works 

Sam


----------

